# Наше творчество > Сам себе режиссер >  ast1 Разные видяшки

## ast1

Знакомым и незнакомым.Всем огромный привет.:)
Выставлю несколько видео фрагментов.Учиться никогда не поздно!!!Что я и пытался сделать. :Aga: 

В главной роли мой сын.


Финал битвы за место на парковке у моей службы.


И типа клип из кабака.


 :Ok:

----------

